# Clean mortar off of Glass block???



## Nobreus (Feb 22, 2009)

Wonder if anyone has experience with cleaning white mortar off of glass block? I need to take apart an existing shower wall, 7 feet by 8 feet long, because the first installer used mortar instead of silicone, and i am wondering if it's cost effective to try and clean the glass blocks from very cured mortar? And also if anybody has experience with using silicone for such a large wall?
Thankful for answers, Marcus


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

steel wool, putty knife/scraper, etc.,


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Might want to try this product.

http://www.prosoco.com/ProductDetail.asp?ID={CEAEC215-D360-4B2E-BB9C-74AEFF8CA350}



There are also other non etching products that might work well for you. I have used the 600 detergent on new construction glass block but diluted the detergent with more water than usual. With any of the products that need to be diluted with water I would gradually add detergent to the water and use as little as possible. Since you are taking apart the wall, do all of the cleaning outside and keep away from skin contact.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

viniger breaks down lime. It does take time but will work and is cost effective.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No matter what you use, if it takes you more than 15 minutes per block you are losing money.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

the best product to clean mortar off glass block is EG.............elbow grease.
muratic acid will help loosen the older mortar.
but i agree with tscar,if it takes you too long your pissing in the wind.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Acid will etch the glass, BTW.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

2006 IBC 2103.6 Glass unit masonry


> Reclaimed units shall not be used.


I've done a lot of showers using mortar.No problems.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder what the reasoning behind not using reclaimed glass block is? As long as the block is not cracked or chipped. The only reason I could see is, if there was a call for a specialty block like bulletproof and you needed to know exactly what you are getting.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Acid will etch the glass, BTW.


i have never had muratic acid etch glass.im not calling you a liar,but ive never had that problem.when i acidize a house i always wash the windows down to remove any mud still on them.im not using straight acid tho.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, Muriatic, which is 28% Hydro_chloric_ Acid, should be glass safe (it's commonly stored in glass). Hydro_flouric_ acid is used to etch glass.


----------



## Nobreus (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all, greatly appreciate all the experience.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Brickie said:


> steel wool, putty knife/scraper, etc.,


What he said.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, muriatic doesn't etch glass block.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Nobreus said:


> I need to take apart an existing shower wall, 7 feet by 8 feet long*, because the first installer used mortar instead of silicone*, ? And also if anybody has *experience with using silicone* for such a large wall?


Sounds like the beginning of a tanglef**k. :laughing:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Well, muriatic doesn't etch glass block.


I did my shower with reclaimed GB. Soaked them first for about a week in a strong solution of muratic and water. No problem. I'm glad Stacker said something because I hate to question you. You're usually right.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am always wrong, just ask my wife.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I was never big on the silicone block system. I've seen completed walls, but never did one.
The only drawback with used block is the nice coating of bonding agent applied at the factory (Owens-Corning anyways) and I think I used a German block once that had it. Don't use silicone, use glass block mortar and FILL your joints completely.


----------



## Nobreus (Feb 22, 2009)

Cjkarl, thanks for your input, the owners wanted silicone when the original installer built the shower enclosure, but he used mortar instead, and now the owners want to re-do the enclosure because it sagged and bowed, (it's a big wall), and i am looking at bidding the job. the question i have is if the mortar comes in clear? which i don't think it does, and if silicone would work as well as mortar if i use the metal support system?


----------



## taylen (Sep 8, 2009)

Tscarboroug, are we married to the woman? My wife always says I am wrong also.


----------

